# Questions variées sur l'IPad2



## rmanal (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je vais bientôt craquer et m'acheter un IPad2. Mais je viens du monde Windows et j'ai donc quelques questions de débutant:

*/ Au faut-il l'acheter? France? Honk Kong? ...

*/ Pour transférer des fichiers entre le PC et l'IPad  il faut de base utiliser ITunes: existe-il un logiciel qui permette de copier/coller les fichiers entre le PC et l'IPad façon explorateur Windows?

*/ Si j'achète un IPad2 il sera en version 3.4.5 (le dernier OS): il n'est donc pas possible de le jailbreaker? Est-il possible de le downgrader en 3.4.3 (qui est jailbreakable si j'ai bien lu)?

*/ Safari ne semble pas permettre d'utiliser du flash sur les sites web: est-ce que cela pose des problèmes de surf? Ou au contraire peut-on jouer quand même par exemple à des jeux en flash (pour prendre l'extrême)?

*/ Où puis-je trouver des tutoriaux assez détaillés?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et votre aide.
Rmanal


----------



## iolofato (29 Septembre 2011)

*/ Au faut-il l'acheter? France? Honk Kong? ...
ça c'est ton problème, perso je l'ai acheté sur l'AppStore 

*/ Pour transférer des fichiers entre le PC et l'IPad  il faut (&#8230
itunes pour l'administrer, iPhoto pour gérer tes&#8230; photos (uniquement sur Mac) sinon il y a d'autres appli gratuites, et DropBox (super) pour l'échange de fichiers entre tes machines

*/ Si j'achète un IPad2 il sera en version 3.4.5 (le dernier OS)(&#8230
heu iOs 4 tu veux dire&#8230;

*/ Safari ne semble pas permettre d'utiliser du flash sur les sites web (&#8230?
PAS de flash

*/ Où puis-je trouver des tutoriaux assez détaillés?
Ben déjà le manuel, sinon c'est simplissime à utiliser
http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/iPad_Guide_de_l_utilisateur.pdf


----------



## rmanal (30 Septembre 2011)

Personne d'expérimenté pour m'aider?


----------



## choumou (30 Septembre 2011)

Je sais pas comment doit le prendre iolofato , mais moi je l'aurai mauvaise.


----------



## rmanal (30 Septembre 2011)

Je ne cherche à vexer/agresser personne. Je ne réponds simplement pas aux personnes qui commence par un "ça c'est ton problème". Je suis habitué des forums et je connais trop ce genre de participant. J'ai des questions précises et j'aimerai de l'aide pour avoir des réponses précises, comme les réponses que je fournis dans d'autres forums à des débutants. Si on n'a rien a apporter on n'essaye pas de répondre, sinon celui qui a posé la question voit son post polué et au final il n'obtiendra jamais ses réponses. C'est toujours comme ca.


----------



## ced68 (30 Septembre 2011)

rmanal a dit:


> Je ne cherche à vexer/agresser personne. Je ne réponds simplement pas aux personnes qui commence par un "ça c'est ton problème". Je suis habitué des forums et je connais trop ce genre de participant. J'ai des questions précises et j'aimerai de l'aide pour avoir des réponses précises, comme les réponses que je fournis dans d'autres forums à des débutants. Si on n'a rien a apporter on n'essaye pas de répondre, sinon celui qui a posé la question voit son post polué et au final il n'obtiendra jamais ses réponses. C'est toujours comme ca.


Alors je suis désolé mais le "ça c'est ton problème" n'étant aucunement agressif dans ce contexte. La personne prend le temps de répondre à chacune de tes questions... Et en effet, tu peux l'acheter où tu veux, en France, à Hong Kong aux USA... c'est toi qui voit (c'est ton problème quoi...)


----------



## rmanal (30 Septembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas été assez limpide: je ne reproche pas un ton agressif mais le fait que cela ne répond pas à ma question. Lorsque quelqu'un pose une question sur un forum, si on lui répond démerde toi je ne pense pas que cela puisse être considéré comme une réponse. Le but d'un forum est plutôt de partager ses connaissances non? Bref pas de débat stérile qui comme prévu vont tuer mon post: je demande votre aide pour répondre en détail à mes 4 questions, est-ce que quelqu'un veut bien le faire?


----------



## Fred 80 (30 Septembre 2011)

Si tu fais un choix sur la provennce quels sont les elements pour chaque pays ?


----------



## RomanoPingu (30 Septembre 2011)

Je vais prendre le temps de te répondre malgré le ton condescendant clairement affiché dès ton 2eme message (le 1er étant une question en plus) :

1 - Tu peux l'acheter ou tu veux, c'est le même ipad : la seule différence c'est que si tu l'achete en magasin, tu repars avec, si tu l'achète sur le store fr, tu le recevras rapidement, si tu l'achetes sur un store étranger moins cher, ben tu le paiera moins cher mais tu devras te le faire envoyer à une adresse dans ce pays, et ensuite le faire venir en france ...

2 - une fois jailbreaké, il me semble qu'il existe effectivement plusieurs solutions pour le remplir en "copier-glisser" mais je ne connais pas car je n'utilise pas.

3 - le dernier iOS n'est pas le 3.4.5 mais le 4.3.5 ... De mémoire, il ne me semble pas qu'elle soit jailbreakable (à confirmer).

4 - Safari ne permet pas d'utiliser le flash, mais il existe des applications pour cela telle que Puffin qui pour 0,79&#8364; (iphone ET ipad en plus) permet de lire les video flash, aller sur les site totalement en flash, etc ...

5 - Des tutoriaux pour quoi faire ? changer le carburateur d'une voiture ? remplacer ton cumulus ? Je suppose que tu parles pour "utiliser ton ipad" mais c'est un outil extremement simple, et comme déjà écrit, le manuel est également présent au cas ou.


----------



## rmanal (1 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Octobre 2011)

rmanal a dit:


> Je n'ai pas été assez limpide: je ne reproche pas un ton agressif mais le fait que cela ne répond pas à ma question. Lorsque quelqu'un pose une question sur un forum, si on lui répond démerde toi je ne pense pas que cela puisse être considéré comme une réponse. Le but d'un forum est plutôt de partager ses connaissances non? Bref pas de débat stérile qui comme prévu vont tuer mon post: je demande votre aide pour répondre en détail à mes 4 questions, est-ce que quelqu'un veut bien le faire?



Les 4 points ont été traités par le 1er post.
Et le "ça c'est ton problème....", je ne vois rien de désagréable dedans. Tu peux acheter ton iPad où tu veux.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Octobre 2011)

Si tu avais gaiment l'habitude des forums, tu saurais:

1 - on ne s'inscrit pas pour insulter les membres qui répondent a son deuxième post

2 - avant de poser une question, on se renseigne un minimum. En effet, lesquestions posées ont deja été abordées des dizaines de fois. Les forumeurs qui te répondent sont vraiment bien gentils de ne pas t'avoir renvoyé sur la fonction recherche...

Pour les achats en dehors de la zone euro, Ca n'est interressant que si tu évites de payer les taxes à la douane... Ce qui est formellement interdit, et passible d'une confiscation du matériel et d'une grosse amende...

Et e ne parle meme pas du risque de contrefaçon en Asie...


----------



## RomanoPingu (4 Octobre 2011)

Bah en achetant dans un apple store asiatique, peu de chance que ce soit une contrefaçon quand même je pense ^^
mais effectivement, il ne faut pas payer la douane pour être rentable (et ne pas y aller que pour ça bien sur) mais ceci est illégal.


----------



## laurange (4 Octobre 2011)

@RMANAL ma réponse rapide à tes questions : tu es sûr que tu ne veux pas une tablette Android ?
parce que tu veux un iPad qui n'est pas un iPad en fin de compte ...


----------

